# weight of a massey ferguson mf450 excavator?



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

sorry guys not really plow related but it is heavy equipment related. Does anybody know much thhis machine weighs or if not an exact weight, an idea of what one might weigh? any help is appreciated


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

24" shoes #33,510

28" shoes #34,390


Gotta love the internet. Thumbs Up


----------



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

where did you find this information at? ive googled and used every search engine I could find and could not get any information on this at all other than some replacement parts


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

m.$terner;1316858 said:


> where did you find this information at? ive googled and used every search engine I could find and could not get any information on this at all other than some replacement parts


Found it on heavy equipment forum. Someone had posted picture of an old brochure.

http://www.heavyequipmentforums.com/showthread.php?11538-Massey-Ferguson-Excavators

Post #6


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Ritchie specs.....


----------



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

I found that when I was searching but kept reading everybodys post and totally ignored the brocure . Fonts kind of tiny but I can barely make it out. I was figuring around 15-16 ton so I wasnt to far off. Thanks for the help again


----------

